# First Bow Kill



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Last night I finally got my first bow kill just before dark. It was about a 20 yard shot on a rabbit and I drilled it. Probably not that big of deal to the veterans here but I was proud of my shot. Didn't think to get a picture unfortunately


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Cool. Bunny is a small target at 20 yards, good shot. Crock pot that sucka.


----------



## deerhunter52 (Oct 27, 2011)

Congratulations to Flatfisher 6187. I bow kill is tough to make on anything


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerhunter52 (Oct 27, 2011)

I killed a little spike 20 years ago and thought it was a monster, be proud Flatfisher6187


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

